# Electric/quartz, Tell Me...



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

there are a plethora of cheap watches with quartz movements in them for sale anywhere and everywhere, and, because of that i presume that a watch with a quartz/electric movement in it is inferior to a manual wind or automatic watch. could someone tell me the difference between cheap and expensive movements and what the pros and cons of ownership are please.

tia.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

avidfan said:


> there are a plethora of cheap watches with quartz movements in them for sale anywhere and everywhere, and, because of that i presume that a watch with a quartz/electric movement in it is inferior to a manual wind or automatic watch. could someone tell me the difference between cheap and expensive movements and what the pros and cons of ownership are please.
> 
> tia.


can of worms here


----------



## Gilius (Mar 7, 2009)

difference between cheap and expensive quartz/electric movements????

Expensive movements are precise movements with termocompensation...or kinetic movements....

some info (about movements)you can find here:

http://www.eta.ch/d/produkte/thermoline/01..._thermoline.pdf

http://www.eta.ch/d/produkte/flatline/01012007_FLATLINE.pdf

http://www.eta.ch/d/produkte/trendline/010...7_trendline.pdf

http://www.eta.ch/d/produkte/normflatline/...ormflatline.pdf

EDIT.....rules mistake,sorry


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

avidfan said:


> there are a plethora of cheap watches with quartz movements in them for sale anywhere and everywhere, and, because of that i presume that a watch with a quartz/electric movement in it is inferior to a manual wind or automatic watch. could someone tell me the difference between cheap and expensive movements and what the pros and cons of ownership are please.
> 
> tia.


Even the cheapest of quartz watches will often generally be more accurate than many mechanical watches. Quartz watches are cheap, mainly because they can be easily mass reproduced and are not labour intensive to manufacture. as a bargain watch they are hard to beat, no matter what the price range. They do what *"it says on the tin"* - that is, they tell you the time for a very reasonable price. :yes:

Are they inferior to a manual or auto? As a miracle of miniature engineering, YES, they are - many standard mechanical watches have beautifully engineered movements, and those with complications - dates, days, chronos and the likes - are indeed almost miraculous in the level of design and engineering used. They have a beating "heart" that many of us love :yes:

Does this help a bit? :tongue2:


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

mel said:


> avidfan said:
> 
> 
> > there are a plethora of cheap watches with quartz movements in them for sale anywhere and everywhere, and, because of that i presume that a watch with a quartz/electric movement in it is inferior to a manual wind or automatic watch. could someone tell me the difference between cheap and expensive movements and what the pros and cons of ownership are please.
> ...


thanks mel!


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

Could not put it better mel


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

here here - agree with Mel entirely, I've got cheap and expensive mechanicals, and cheap and expensive electrics, and they all have their appeal, but my heart belongs to the cheap mechanicals every time, they just have more soul...

Of course, if the worm can isn't open enough already, we could throw hummers and electro-mechanicals (electro-balances?) into the mix also.


----------



## smartidog (Feb 28, 2009)

I like many many others have some mechanical and some electric/quartz watches amongst my collection, i don't buy watches that

I don't like, but it just not feel the same when you are wearing an electric/quartz watch, compared to a mechanical one. i suppose its all about

appreciating the engineering skill that goes into the design and manufacture of the mechanical movement. As I said before, I do have, and wear both,

but they don't FEEL the same.


----------

